# Peugeot PX10



## Kelpie3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello,

I have an old PX10 frame with replacement components that I want to build a new set of wheels for.  The rear dropout width is 120 mm and I was thinking about a pair of Campy hubs laced to my Super Champion rims that I have used since I bought the bike in college.

Most of the campy hubs I see on Ebay and other places are 126 mm and up.  Is there a good way to modify the hub to 120 mm?  I thought of removing the spacer on the freewheel side and taking 6 mm off of it but I am leery of doing that.  Anyone done anything like this before?  

To make this easier, anyone have a pair of Campy hubs for sale with 100 mm on the front and 120 on the back with English threading for the freewheel?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 9, 2010)

The joy of a steel frame:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/frame-spacing.html
Just bounce the rear triangle out 3mm per side.  Actually pretty easy to do. You could probably just spring the dropouts out and pop in a 126 mm hub.  Find one and try it out!


----------



## Bikephreak (Jul 11, 2010)

It is really quite easy to convert back to 120 spacing. You need an axle for a 120 hub. Remove 6mm of spacers & install the axle. Then re-dish the wheel. Make sure that you start the re-dish by detensioning the drive side spokes to keep the rim true & round. Five speed freewheels are getting hard to find, especially with wide range gears. re-spacing the frame is pretty easy as well if you prefer a six speed set up. Be careful as you can bend it too far easily. Then align the drop outs. I have done both, depending on the bike & my goals. Good luck & have some fun!
   Peace,
    Jim


----------



## Kelpie3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ended up getting a pair of Campy Nuovo Record hubs that are the proper width.  Spoked them up to my old Super Champion rims.  I am replacing the brakes and derailleurs with Campy stuff.  I would love to put this back to stock, but don't really want to spend tons of cash to get the proper french components.


----------



## Kelpie3 (Sep 2, 2010)

Have it all finished now.  just love those smooth Campy components!


----------

